# شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز*

كثيرا ما نود تنفيذ بعض الاوامر على الويندوز من خلال امر Run واليكم هذه الاوامر

شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز Xp 

1- الامر ( ipconfig ) لمعرفة الـ ip الخاص بك.

2- الامر( regedit ) لفتح شاشة الريجسترى للوندوز .


3- الامر( msconfig ) اداة مساعدة ومنها ممكن توقف تشغيل اى برنامج اما الوندوز يبدا .

4- الامر ( calc ) لفتح الالة الحاسبة .

5- الامر ( command ) لفتح نافذة الدوس .

6- الامر( scandisk ) او ( scandskw ) الاثنين واحد وطبعا من اسمهم باين وظيفتهم .

7- الامر( taskman ) لمشاهدة كل اللى مفتوح ف التاسك بار (شريط المهام) والتحكم فيه .

8- الامر ( ******s ) للدخول بسرعة على ملفات الكوكيز .

9- الامر ( defrag ) باين من اسمه .

10- الامر ( help ) وممكن بعد F1 .

11- الامر ( temp ) للوصول لفايلات النت المؤقتة .


12- الامر ( dxdiag ) لمعرفة كل مواصفات جهازك وكل معلومات عنه ( وهذا من وجهة نظرى اهم امر فيهم وما حد يعرفه الا قليل ) .

13- الامر ( pbrush ) لتشغيل برنامج البينت ( الرسام ) .

14- الامر ( cdplayer ) لتشغيل برنامج السى دى بلير .

15- الامر ( progman ) لفتح البروجرام مانجر .

16- الامر ( tuneup ) لتشغيل معالج الصيانة للجهاز .

17- الامر ( debug ) لمعرفة نوع كارت الشاشة.

18- الامر ( hwinfo /ui ) معلومات عن جهازك وفحصه وعيوبه وتقرير عنه.

19- الامر ( sysedit ) لفتح السيستم كونفيجريشن ايديتور ( محرر تكوين النظام ) .

20- الامر ( packager ) لاستعراض برنامج تغيير الايقونات .

21- الامر ( cleanmgr ) لتشغيل برنامج التنضيف .

22- الامر ( msiexec ) معلومات عن حقوق البرنامج والشركة.

23- الامر ( imgstart ) لتشغيل اسطوانة وندوز .

24- الامر ( sfc ) لارجاع ملفات dll لو صارلها شي

25- الامر ( icwscrpt ) لنسخ ملفات dll .

26- الامر ( recent ) لفتح الريسنت الخاص بك واستعراض الملفات اللى تم فتحها قبل هذا.

27- الامر ( mobsync ) لفتح برنامج مهم جدا لتنزيل صحفحات النت وتصفحها خارج النت فيما بعد .

28- الامر ( Tips.txt ) ملف مهم فيه اهم اسرار الوندوز .

29- الامر ( drwatson ) لفتح برنامج دكتور واطسون لعمل فحص شامل على جهازك .

30- الامر ( mkcompat ) لتغيير خصائص البرامج .

31- الامر ( cliconfg ) للمساعدة ف شبكة الاتصال .

32- الامر ( ftp ) لفتح File Transfer Protocol ( بروتوكول نقل الملفات ) .

33- الامر ( telnet ) وهذا تابع اصلا لليونكس وبعد هذا دخلوه علي الوندوز عشان الاتصال بالسرفرات وخدمات الشبكات .

34- الامر ( dvdplay ) وهذا موجود بس في الوندوز ميلينيوم وهذا البرنامج يشغل فيديو


----------



## Yes_Or_No (27 مارس 2006)

*كويسه جدا اومر ران بس مع نزول البرامج الحديثه بقي قليل اللي بيسخدمها *


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

شكرا على مرورك و الصوره فى التوقيع جميله اوى


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز*

ميررررررسى على الاوامر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز*

شكرا  لتعبك
وللشرح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز*

*موضوع مهم 


شكرا ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شرح أوامر الـــ( Run ) في الويندوز*


شكراااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

